# Aaron Lewis WIP



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Not been drawing much over last few months start this one yesterday


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

excellent perspective. Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Got some more done today. Work gets in the way a lot.


----------

